# netatalk 2.2 with Lion Finder has 'unknown access'

## greenius

I have netatalk 2.2.1 installed on a Gentoo machine, and Lion (10.7.1) installed on Macbook air.

I have a strange problem where when I mount any afp drive I can access it fine using command line tools, but using Finder and other Gui Applications (eg TextEdit). , it can not write to the drives.

If you click on one of the shares or folder inside it and select 'Get Info', the 'Sharing and Permissions:' section says: 'You have unknown access', then underneath that table of users/groups with

myusername   read/write

everyone read/write

From a command line terminal on the macbook I can copy and modify files within the mounted afp volume (/Volumes/drivename), and all seems to work fine.

I've tried all different combinations of options in the config files and doesn't make any difference to this problem. The fact it works from command line tools indicates that the Gentoo side of it probably is working, but why can't finder modify files and reporting 'unknown access'?

Before Lion with netatalk 2.1, this was all working fine and was happily using it to share drives on the linux computer with the mac and for a wifi timemachine.

I can post config files and debug logs from afp and cndi if anyone thinks they will be useful, but as I said I have tried many different combinations of options and settings.

----------

## greenius

I got this working by rebuilding the kernel without acl, disabling the acl use flag and removing acl from mounts in fstab.

----------

## webhawg

Could you post a few of the config files that you used and edited to get this working?  

I can copy/paste files into my TimeMachine directory, but I cannot get TimeMachine to backup anything.  I just need a little direction in how to get this working.  I'd appreciate it.

----------

## greenius

 *webhawg wrote:*   

> Could you post a few of the config files that you used and edited to get this working?  
> 
> I can copy/paste files into my TimeMachine directory, but I cannot get TimeMachine to backup anything.  I just need a little direction in how to get this working.  I'd appreciate it.

 

On the mac from a command line, type in (as root or use sudo):

```
defaults write com.apple.systempreferences TMShowUnsupportedNetworkVolumes 1
```

I have a seperate partition on gentoo for the timemachine.

Here are some config settings. I've only included the non-comment lines to make this post readable.

/etc/netatalk/AppleVolumes.default:

```
:DEFAULT: options:usedots cnidscheme:dbd

~

/var/timemachine/steven-macair timecapsule options:tm

/usr/local/share public
```

/etc/netatalk/netatalk.conf

```
ATALK_UNIX_CHARSET='LOCALE'

ATALK_MAC_CHARSET='MAC_ROMAN'

export ATALK_UNIX_CHARSET

export ATALK_MAC_CHARSET

CNID_METAD_RUN=yes

AFPD_RUN=yes

AFPD_UAMLIST="-U uams_dhx.so,uams_dhx2.so"

```

/etc/netatalk/afpd.conf

```
- -tcp -noddp -uamlist uams_dhx2.so -nosavepassword
```

/etc/fstab

```
/dev/sda7       /usr/local/share auto           noatime,user_xattr              0 2

/dev/sda8       /var/timemachine/steven-macair auto     noatime,user_xattr              0 2
```

I don't think the user_xattr is required for timemachine to work.  I enabled that when trying to sort something else out. If you use it then you need to enabled extended attributes in the linux kernel config and emerge sys-apps/attr.  I am using the ext4 file system.

You also need avahi I think.

/etc/avahi/services/afpd.service

```
<?xml version="1.0" standalone='no'?><!--*-nxml-*-->

<!DOCTYPE service-group SYSTEM "avahi-service.dtd">

<service-group>

<name replace-wildcards="yes">%h</name>

<service>

<type>_afpovertcp._tcp</type>

<port>548</port>

</service>

<service>

<type>_device-info._tcp</type>

<port>0</port>

<txt-record>model=Xserve</txt-record>

</service>

</service-group>

```

I know when I first set up time machine I had to do some fiddling about, manually creating a sparse file on the shared drive for timemachine to find, but I think that Lion does this automatically now.

I hope some of this helps.

----------

## webhawg

Thanks for the reply.  I'm still unable to get it to work....

/etc/netatalk/AppleVolumes.default

```
:DEFAULT: options:usedots cnidscheme:dbd

/mnt/WDBackupDrive/macbookpro/TimeMachine "TimeMachine" options:tm

```

/etc/netatalk/netatalk.conf

```
ATALK_UNIX_CHARSET='LOCALE'

ATALK_MAC_CHARSET='MAC_ROMAN'

export ATALK_UNIX_CHARSET

export ATALK_MAC_CHARSET

CNID_METAD_RUN=yes

AFPD_RUN=yes

AFPD_UAMLIST="-U uams_dhx.so,uams_dhx2.so"

```

/etc/netatalk/afpd.conf (same)

```
- -tcp -noddp -uamlist uams_dhx2.so -nosavepassword

```

/etc/fstab

```
/dev/sda1               /mnt/WDBackupDrive      ntfs-3g         locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
```

/etc/avahi/services/afpd.service (same)

```
<?xml version="1.0" standalone='no'?><!--*-nxml-*--> 

<!DOCTYPE service-group SYSTEM "avahi-service.dtd"> 

<service-group> 

<name replace-wildcards="yes">%h</name> 

<service> 

<type>_afpovertcp._tcp</type> 

<port>548</port> 

</service> 

<service> 

<type>_device-info._tcp</type> 

<port>0</port> 

<txt-record>model=Xserve</txt-record> 

</service> 

</service-group> 

```

I still get an error message from Lion that "The network backup disk does not support the required AFP features.  Open Time Machine preferences to select a different backup disk."  Ugh!  This worked prefectly with just samba before Lion was released.

----------

## dmpogo

 *webhawg wrote:*   

> Thanks for the reply.  I'm still unable to get it to work....
> 
> ```
> /dev/sda1               /mnt/WDBackupDrive      ntfs-3g         locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
> ```
> ...

 

Could that be issue with ntfs-3g support under Lion ?

----------

